# Puncture advice needed



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have just noticed flat tyre on front offside ( parked on drive ) and noticed nail or screw right in middle of tread. 

Is it acceptable to take it to tyre fitters for repair or should it replaced??

Tyres only 3yrs old and done only 6000m


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

As it is in centre of tread should be no problem to have a repair done will cost somewhere around £15-£20
Cheers
Ken


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

If its totally flat put the spare on and get it repaired. 

If it will hold air pump it up then take it to be repaired on the van. 

The garage will have a trolley jack or a lift and its far safer. 

Tread punctures can be repaired side wall punctures can be repaired (vulcanised) it costs about £15.00

A normal puncture about £5.00


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

A puncture should only be repaired if it's within the central 3/4's of the tread. Outside of that (and including the sidewalls) the integrity of the tyre is compromised and cannot(or should not) be repaired.

Jill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anything to do with safety seek the profesionals. But i feel a repair would be in order

dave p


----------

